# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  تفاوت های بین اس کیوال  سرور و مای اس کیوال

## farhad85

با سلام اساسا تفاوت های بین اس کیوال سرور و مای اس کیوال در چیست؟ جستجو کردم نیود.
منظورم اینه هرکدام کارشون چیه؟ممنونم

----------

